# Skinning the Stiltbeast Method



## Armor78154

I am working on an "Infectious Waste" display for my yard, and the corpse just wasn't coming out right. I wanted a "wet/skin slipping" appearance. I tried latex and even the plastic wrapping technique, but wasn't really satisfied.

Then I found Stiltbeast's Ice/Gore/Snot video!!

Oh My God!! Genius!!

I have added a number of layers to my corpse, and right now he looks ooey gooey and awesome. Be aware that you are going to have to be able to play with the technique until you come up with the right mix and colors to get the desired effect. The material does adhere, but it will also slip as it dries. A word of caution on using multiple layers. This is made from a washable glue...it will dissolve together...but that can make some awesome looking textures. I am going to seal it with a gloss sealer when I am done.

I am using transparent airbrush paints for my coloring, but I think they are coming out great. He uses paint tint or food coloring.

Here is the link to his video on Youtube that explains how he makes this awesome stuff:






And here is my almost completed "Infectious Waste Disaster" prop:










He will have some lights mounted in the box to illuminate the body, so I think the sheen will make that even better.

Good luck, and Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## Hairazor

He's a wonderful mess!


----------



## MommaMoose

That's gross! I like it!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Looking good. 
All of AllenH's videos are worth checking out.


----------



## Allen H

really nice melting zombie! Im catching up on older threads but I want to add this info you can help "set" the sludge by spraying it with a coat of hairspray.


----------



## badger

Amazing work as always, Allen...


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

That's disgusting!! I love it!


----------



## kprimm

WOW! that looks incredible. That mixture is pure genious. The man is definately a mad, gifted, genious. I will definately be using this from now on, thank you for posting this.


----------



## Monk

wonderfully yucky


----------



## Onewish1

Great job.. Icky for sure!!!


----------



## Joiseygal

That looks awesome!


----------



## Sytnathotep

Absolutely sick! Great work!


----------



## [email protected]

In terms of dry-heaves, that's gotta be at least an 8 out of ten. Yuck!


----------



## Devils Chariot

Juicy!


----------



## HauntArmada

I love the gaping mouth look! This is so awesome.


----------



## Lizzyborden

Awesome! Been watching Stiltbeast's videos on YouTube and somehow missed this one.


----------

